# Anyone use 1&1 hosting?



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

I've been with them since their beta phase, and find that they are pretty mediocre. I had two accounts....and one of them "crashed" because of something funky going around with their servers.

The only reason why I chose them is because they were cheap, and free for the time being. But now their promotion has worked and I'm stuck with em.

Does anyone else have problems with finding your website down from time to time? Or has anyone heard of this and other problems with this particular hosting company?


----------



## honeyflip (Nov 1, 2005)

hey dub
I've been using 1&1 for about 3 years now and I've only run into one problem with them so far - about a year ago my sites kept on going offline during a period of about two weeks. Customer service said it was due to a dos attack. Other than that, they've been actually pretty good.
christopher


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I signed up with 1&1 a few years ago when they were breaking into the US market and offered 3 years of full hosting for free. I think I still have the account, but never used it much (since I have my own dedicated servers).

The control panel area seemed to always load slowly, but the actual website seemed to load fine.

You can read about a lot of major webhosts by checking out webhostingtalk.com


----------



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

Thx guys, 

Yea I've been with 1and1 from the start too, but would just rather have a more stable server I suppose. From time to time I'll see my websites offline, which is really annoying and could cost me sales in the future.

Thx for the link Rodney, I'll check it out.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There are a lot of good hosts out there. Here's a thread with some recommendations:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=705


----------



## TJLewis (Jul 26, 2005)

I've been using 1&1 for a few years now. I've had a couple of glitches, my main complaint would be the lack of adequate response to email support requests. When I've spoken to them on the phone they have been less than useful. They always send me a "how did we do" questionaire after each enquiry which I complete...and never hear anything more from them.
Recently started using Superb.net. Despite being in the UK this US based company has worked well....thus far!
Justin


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

How can you reboot a shared server without anyone noticing?


----------



## Strackal (Nov 15, 2005)

ive been using them for a couple of years and never had any real issues, however this weekend i had a call from a customer who said the site appeared to go down id way through a purchase, when i went and checked it out our account was locked!

it turned out our registered visa card details had expired and needed updated and they very kindly, automatically locked the account. 

When i rang them up they apologised and asked me to call the billing dept to reslolve, i did, and wouldnt you believe it the billing dept dont open at weekends!!!

ive only just managed to get technical support to remove the lock, temporarily until i can speak to them tomorrow.

v v v unimpressed. the gauling part is that all invoices are upto date and while this happened we had an advertising campaign going on in 3 cities, thousands of flyers distributed, a few newspaper/mag adds and the website was offline for over a day!

...if anyone from one and one happens to read this, get your act together and open the billing dept at the weekend!


apologies for the rant, but it is very frustrating.

in saying all this though, this could hopefully just be a one off.

i think i need a lie down now that ive gotten that off my chest, lower my blood pressure lol

take it easy


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Strackal said:


> while this happened we had an advertising campaign going on in 3 cities, thousands of flyers distributed, a few newspaper/mag adds and the website was offline for over a day!


If you felt like starting a thread about your marketing efforts I know a lot of people would be interested in reading it - it sounds like you had quite a campaign organised.



Strackal said:


> apologies for the rant, but it is very frustrating.


Extremely frustrating - I'd be ranting too if it were me


----------



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow...strackal that really sucks. Did you get a large number of complaints? I would also be interested in your marketing campaign.

I agree that 1&1's customer service is on the poor side. I might look for other servers to host my site on. Shared servers sounds very interesting, however, I also don't understand how you can reboot without anyone knowing. And if the other users were malicious, would it affect my server space?

Ranting in a constructive way is good strackal, we can learn from your experiences. Thanks!!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

dub3325 said:


> Shared servers sounds very interesting, however, I also don't understand how you can reboot without anyone knowing. And if the other users were malicious, would it affect my server space?


Most hosting on the internet is shared. You can purchase dedicated hosting, which gives you a lot more flexibility over what you install on your server, and in theory more reliability (since if anything goes wrong it should be because of something you did). Obviously this costs more, so most hosting is shared.

That means you're sharing your box with other users, and who those users are is going to be a bit of a crapshoot. You could get stuck on the same box as a bandwidth hog who keeps installing unstable scripts that lead to server crashes. That's one of the risks you take with shared hosting. Your host will deal with the worst offenders (some quicker than others), but it can affect the performance of your site.

AmazingScripts seemed to be suggesting some kind of halfway point: the advantages of dedicated hosting without the disadvantages of shared hosting. To me it just sounds like shared hosting under a different name with a higher price tag, which is why I'm curious as to how it works (i.e. maybe I'm missing some fundamental point).


----------



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

Yea I understand how the shared hosting works, but I should have been more clear in what I said. It was more in regards to amazingscripts suggestion.

I have looked into dedicated lines, but man....they are expensive. It would be awesome to split the line with only 4-5 people. Then again, if it is up to me to troubleshoot all of the problems....I'd rather go for the masses as well. (i.e. a regular shared server). A middle point would be nice, so I should probably do some research in how VPS's work.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

dub3325 said:


> Yea I understand how the shared hosting works, but I should have been more clear in what I said. It was more in regards to amazingscripts suggestion.


Ah, sorry.



dub3325 said:


> I have looked into dedicated lines, but man....they are expensive.


Yeah, I'd say you get what you pay for, but I'm not quite sure that's strictly true. If you're pushing the limits of your account shared hosting is sold at a loss (i.e. the host makes money _on average_, but not on you), whereas presumably dedicated hosting is always going to be sold at a profit. So, _in theory_ it is worse value for money (though obviously there are reasons why you just need it, so _value_ as such doesn't apply).

(the above could probably have an _"As you know Bob..."_ tacked on the front, but for bystanders...)


----------



## Strackal (Nov 15, 2005)

hi all,

soz for the delay in the reply, been bit hectic all week.

yeah we did get a fair few complaints from customers who had or where trying to order, doesnt do good for business!

it all seems sorted now and one and one have been very apologetic. however im still very unimpressed with the billing dept being closed at weekends when their policies havent changed, in regards to automatic account locks!


----------

